#  > Geral >  > Segurança >  >  Porta 1024/udp

## adcorp

Um porta dessa estando na udp e naum na tcp, qual a sua finalidade principal ??
a maquina aqual foi identificada isso tem server DNS, email e apache rodando.


Agradeço desde já.

----------


## Mr_Mind

<p align=justify>A Arquitetura "Internet" especifica dois tipos de protocolos na camada de transporte: um orientado,o TCP (Transmission Control Protocol), que garante 
a transferencia confiavel de dados; e um nao-orientado a conexao, o UDP
(User Datagram Protocol), uma simples extensao do protocolo IP da camada de
rede que, como o proprio nome diz é baseado em datagramas,e portanto,nao
oferece garantia de entrega de dados.

A utilizacao de um ou outro protocolo depende das necessidades da aplicacao
(quantidade de servico,tipos de dados,etc.) considerada.Dentro da arquitetura
Internet, aplicacoes,tais como a de gerenciamento, utilizam o UDP, e outras, 
como a de transferencia de arquivos, utilizam o TCP.


*TCP*

O Objetivo do TCP é oferecer aos seus usuarios um servico de transferencia
confiavel de dados, implementando mecanismos de recuperacao de dados perdidos,
danificados ou recebidos fora de sequencia e minimizando o atraso de transito
para a transmissao dos dados.
O TCP é um protocolo fim-fim, orientado a conexao, provendo comunicacao
confiavel entre pares de processos residentes em estacoes(hosts) que podem
estar ligadas a diferentes redes de computadores interligadas entre si.
O TCP assume que pode obter um servico de datagrama simples, e potencialmente,
nao-confiavel dos protocolos das camadas inferiores. Em principio, o TCP
deve ser capaz de funcionar sobre um largo espectro de sistemas de
comunicacao, desde linhas ponto-a-ponto até redes comutadas por pacotes.

O TCP reside na camada imediatamente acima do protocolo IP(Internet Protocol),
que prove o servico de transferencia de segmentos de dados de tamanho
variavel, inseridos em datagramas "internet". A camada IP realiza a
fragmentacao e a remontagem dos segmentos TCP, operacoes necessarias ao
transporte e a entrega de dados atraves de multiplas redes e gateways de
interligação, utilizando informações sobre precedencia, nivel de seguranca
e a fragmentacao realizada sobre os segmentos TCP.


*UDP*
Para transportar uma mensagem de uma estacao para outra, o protocolo
UDP(User Datagram Protocol) utiliza o IP(Internet Protocol) e prove
o mesmo nivel de confiabilidade deste ultimo(Veja secao sobre protocolo
IP mais abaixo), pois eh tambem um protocolo nao-oritentado a conexao.
Isso significa que o UDP nao utiliza mecanismos de reconhecimento para
assegurar que as mensagens transmitidas cheguem ao seu destino, nao ordena
as mensagens que chegam e nao prove meios para controlar a taxa com que as
informacoes fluem entre as maquinas.Assim, pode-se perder, duplicar ou
receber dados fora da ordem.Isto implica que uma aplicacao que utiliza o
UDP deve, de alguma maneira, tratar esse problema de falta de
confiabilidade na transferencia de dados.Aih que entra o papel do bom
programador de Sockets em UDP.Mas nao se angustie, ninguem nasce sabendo
tudo, com calma, chegaremos lah.
No modelo em camadas da Arquitetura Internet,o UDP estah situado na
camada acima do IP.Conceitualmente, as aplicacoes acessam o UDP, que
utiliza o IP para enviar e receber datagramas.



Isto foi uma simples introdução ao TCP e UDP .. mas há muito mais! Espero ter sido útil nessa tua dúvida <IMG SRC="images/forum/smilies/icon_wink.gif">
</p>

----------


## BrunoC

Isso eh um tanto quanto estranho. A nao ser que algum desses servicos esteja explicitamente configurado para usat a porta 1024, ja que a porta 1024 eh reservada tanto UDP quanto TCP...

----------

